# Would you date a guy who doesn't have an expensive car?



## Calix64 (May 22, 2014)

I was wondering if the women here would date a guy who doesn't have an expensive car or a car with all the best features. I realized that not being a handsome guy I probably don't have much of a chance considering I don't drive an expensive car. I recently financed my first car (previous one was my mother's that I drove) and the payments are high considering it's a low price car due to my bad credit. I wonder if women here would date a guy who doesn't have a fully loaded Camaro, a Mercedes or a Lexus. I have neither of these and only drive a base model 2017 Chevy Cruze LS worth just a little more than 20k.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Pick two of the following 3:

1. Be handsome
2. Have an expensive car with the best features
3. Be a light skinned Latino

One of the three and nope, sorry. None of the three and you might as well be stubbleless or beardless.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yawn.


----------



## Calix64 (May 22, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Pick two of the following 3:
> 
> 1. Be handsome
> 2. Have an expensive car with the best features
> ...


Are you trolling me sir? I have the feeling you are trolling me sir based on my posts.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

You sir...make me want to commit bannable offenses.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Calix64 said:


> Are you trolling me sir? I have the feeling you are trolling me sir based on my posts.


No. This is the world we live in. If you don't have all the high end options on your car like a CD player, women aren't going to bite. Why would they? (unless you are handsome and a light skinned Latino).

_Unnamed Person_ pulls up in car, window down, nodding, Chris De Burgh blazing loudly.
_Sexy lady_: "Wow, nice music and slightly above average car, I am mildly interested, hows it going?"
_Unnamed Person_: "Hi, good, its his new album, want a ride?"
_Sexy lady_: "That a tape player?"
_Unnamed Person_: "Nope, CD player, just looks like a tape player"
_Sexy Lady_: "I can tell by the low fidelity on Chris De Burgh's smooth voice, its a tape player, ugh" walks off.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes I would, but I'm not a light-skinned Latina, so I don't count.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Expensive cars are *so* last decade. Don't even look at me unless your ride is a DRAGON. A literal fire-breathing machine of doom. _Then _I'll be impressed.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


> Expensive cars are *so* last decade. Don't even look at me unless your ride is a DRAGON. A literal fire-breathing machine of doom. _Then _I'll be impressed.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no. I would not date a woman if she didn't have a fancy expensive car. hmm.....doesn't that make me materialisitc and shallow?

oh wait, the question is would women date a guy if he doesn't have a fancy expensive car? Lol. how silly of me. 

I think if people can only see the car and not the person, there's something wrong with them. not sure if its a serious thread.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I drive a 1997 Buick LeSabre. It's green, doesn't have leather, but the driver's seat is power and it has power windows and power mirrors. It's also equipped with a factory CD/cassette player. The front windshield is cracked and the headliner is getting kind of ragged, besides that everything works but the wiper fluid things and it's in pretty decent shape overall at 150,000+ miles. My last two girlfriends didn't seem to mind that it wasn't a Mercedes or Lexus.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

**** no. My panties only come off if you're driving at least an $80k car.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

If someone is so shallow that they won't date anyone who doesn't drive an expensive car then they aren't worth dating.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Haha as much as I disagree with your posts, I can say ive had that concern before when I first got my car. A horse and buggy is more sexy than that car. But it beats riding the bus.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

No, of course not. If you're not driving a Bugatti Veyron, I'm not interested.

Seriously though, a classic car will get you further with me than a brand new Mercedes would.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

find a girl who drives a 2017 chevy cruze.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Pfft. Everyone knows women only date guys who ride motorcycles. Basic alpha male 101 stuff here.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I drive a 17 year old domestic car, pretty much the base model at the time. Runs good, but back two windows don't work, remote doesn't work. Has a CD player (some new cars don't even have those anymore) but it doesn't work either.

Honestly, I could afford to buy a nice brand new loaded out car if I wanted to but what's the point? I figure as long as mine runs and doesn't need crazy expensive repairs, might as well drive it. But I'm not trying to impress anyone anyway.

But back to the question that's ridiculous if the girl is only interested in a guy with a nice car. Hang around the gym, there are plenty of guys hanging around there with those cars, and plenty of shallow girls to meet up with them that are just as shallow.

Just be glad you have a car, and a new one at that. If that isn't good enough for a girl, she's not good enough anyway.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

hey a chevy cruz is nothing to sneeze at, I have the 2016 model.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i'm not super sure why women being super into fancy cars is a stereotype. i haven't met one yet that really gave a **** about their dude's car. but i'm lower class so i guess it's a mid-upper class thing?


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

It depends. If you're a light skin latino who looks asian then don't waste your money/time. Just drive what you want and forget about dating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

it's the batmobile or bust.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

why did you decide on a 2017 chevy cruze out of all the cars out there? what about it won you over?


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Wait i just realized what you drive. Dude Im in a 2001 pontiac sunfire. Sit down lmao.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Meanwhile I can't even see well enough to drive... lol.

Also, if a woman cares more about what car her man drives over his personality, she is not worth your time in any way. Only superficial rich idiots give two ****s about what other people drive.

Don't worry about not owning a nice car. Seriously.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> No. This is the world we live in. If you don't have all the high end options on your car like a CD player, women aren't going to bite. Why would they? (unless you are handsome and a light skinned Latino).


If the car has a voice command live navigation, it sends my heart racing. If its a hunky male voice with a dark skinned latino accent, it sends me instantly into a euphoric orgasmic nebula and I will be begging for him to marry me. Or for the privilege to be his mistress. If the car has those xenon high intensity headlights, ohh... don't even get me started... :eyes


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Lol I've never looked at a car and thought ooo I want that guy. I may think damn that's a nice car. I may even want the car. But I never even consider the driver.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I've seen the new civic si has just been released an I thinking about getting one. I must know what the ladies think first though. It's kinda underpowered compared to others like Ford Focus st.












Blue Dino said:


> If the car has a voice command live navigation, it sends my heart racing. If its a hunky male voice with a dark skinned latino accent, it sends me instantly into a euphoric orgasmic nebula and I will be begging for him to marry me. Or for the privilege to be his mistress. If the car has those xenon high intensity headlights, ohh... don't even get me started... :eyes


What would some intense red led lights do to you?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

HenDoggy said:


> I've seen the new civic si has just been released an I thinking about getting one. I must know what the ladies think first though. It's kinda underpowered compared to others like Ford Focus st.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need NOS and a Motec exhaust.   :grin2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Also I believe you need a Miata -


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Well, if he has a Oshkosh M1070 i might turn gay, u know  .


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Just buy an American muscle car with the lowest trim available, they cost less than 30k. You can also find a fully loaded used sports car far more cheaper than 25k if you're that desperate.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Trade it in for wrx sti


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

thomasjune said:


> It depends. If you're a light skin latino who looks asian then don't waste your money/time. Just drive what you want and forget about dating.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DiDiZia (May 18, 2017)

regimes said:


> i'm not super sure why women being super into fancy cars is a stereotype. i haven't met one yet that really gave a **** about their dude's car. but i'm lower class so i guess it's a mid-upper class thing?


Must be a mid-upper class thing. I'm working-class, and don't give a toss whether a man has a car or not. It's a very bizarre stereotype, and certainly isn't grounded in reality.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

splendidbob said:


> No. This is the world we live in. If you don't have all the high end options on your car like a CD player, women aren't going to bite. Why would they? (unless you are handsome and a light skinned Latino).
> 
> _Unnamed Person_ pulls up in car, window down, nodding, Chris De Burgh blazing loudly.
> _Sexy lady_: "Wow, nice music and slightly above average car, I am mildly interested, hows it going?"
> ...


Your scenario would've been true 15 years ago, but these days tapes are so obscure that that they're becoming a hipster thing like vinyl. As proud owner of one of the last cars ever made with a tape deck, I like to use this line:

_Unnamed Paul_: "That's right, I've got a tape player! It's so retro! Want to come inside and have a closer look? It'll be like time traveling back to the 90s!"


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

DiDiZia said:


> Must be a mid-upper class thing. I'm working-class, and don't give a toss whether a man has a car or not. It's a very bizarre stereotype, and certainly isn't grounded in reality.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


Are car owners common in the UK?


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Since when is a Camaro, Mercedes or Lexus an expensive car?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Iced said:


> Since when is a Camaro, Mercedes or Lexus an expensive car?


Oooh we have a high roller here, ladies



KILOBRAVO said:


> no. I would not date a woman if she didn't have a fancy expensive car. hmm.....doesn't that make me materialisitc and shallow?
> 
> oh wait, the question is would women date a guy if he doesn't have a fancy expensive car?


Sexist thread, or what -- guys have needs too, ffs... If I can't describe her car as expensive and "fancy", then f*** no... she's not driving me _anywhere_.


----------



## DiDiZia (May 18, 2017)

nubly said:


> Are car owners common in the UK?


Yeah. But not as much of a necessity as in the US, especially not among young people here in London.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> Oooh we have a high roller here, ladies


Dat Vancouver life.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sure why not. Cars are great, but that's not what's important.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

There are a certain demographic of girls that will not date any men who doesn't drive a car that is at least $30K or $40K or above. Anything below that, it makes them look bad when they sit on the passenger seat. My sister is one of these girls. Every guy she dated, they either have a Mercedes, Audi or BMW. A Lexus is a maybe if she is between relationships and is looking for a temp guy.


----------



## Rodrigo R (Aug 19, 2015)

regimes said:


> i'm not super sure why women being super into fancy cars is a stereotype. i haven't met one yet that really gave a **** about their dude's car. but i'm lower class so i guess it's a mid-upper class thing?


Exactly, it's a matter of classes, I have met some high class girls that care a lot about that, they care where you work, what's your surname and who are your parents, your income, your travels around the world and so on. If you have a low cost Chevrolet they won't talk to you, if you got an expensive Audi then you can be their new friend/bf.
But I have met lower class girls that do the same thing, they wanna get into the high class, so they look for a rich man.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Perspicacious said:


> You can also find a fully loaded used sports car far more cheaper than 25k if you're that desperate.


The maintenance costs could potentially bankrupt him. Just because you can afford to purchase it does not mean you can afford to fix it when something breaks. Also, having a warranty helps.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Blue Dino said:


> If its a hunky male voice with a dark skinned latino accent, it sends me instantly into a euphoric orgasmic nebula and I will be begging for him to marry me. Or for the privilege to be his mistress. If the car has those xenon high intensity headlights, ohh... don't even get me started... :eyes


Those xenon high intensity headlights not only indicate a gentleman of means and power, but since they simulate the daylight colour spectrum they also suggest a man with a mild rabidity for safety. That is a seriously dreamy combination of traits to find in one man.



Paul said:


> Your scenario would've been true 15 years ago, but these days tapes are so obscure that that they're becoming a hipster thing like vinyl. As proud owner of one of the last cars ever made with a tape deck, I like to use this line:
> 
> _Unnamed Paul_: "That's right, I've got a tape player! It's so retro! Want to come inside and have a closer look? It'll be like time traveling back to the 90s!"


:yes, :cuddle let me in car NOW!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

nubly said:


> Are car owners common in the UK?


I know and have met tons of people who don't drive or own cars, so among younger people in their 20s and below, no where near the same level as the US.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

This is stupid. What's the point of an expensive car? Will it drive better? Will it get to from point A to point B in a better way? The point is to impress ppl who you don't give AF about? If you want that expensive car get it for u because u like the car...Not to impress other ppl....Jesus Christ dude....Do u live for other ppl?

I just bought a car and it wasn't very expensive but I like it alot and would choose it over lots of other cars that are expensive. You know? Cause I don't give AF about keeping up with the Joneses or showing off to anyone but ME.
Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calix64 (May 22, 2014)

Perspicacious said:


> Just buy an American muscle car with the lowest trim available, they cost less than 30k. You can also find a fully loaded used sports car far more cheaper than 25k if you're that desperate.


You are right, the base 2017 LS is only 6,500 dollars more expensive, than my Chevy Cruze LS and is around $27k, which is surprising.


----------



## Calix64 (May 22, 2014)

tea111red said:


> why did you decide on a 2017 chevy cruze out of all the cars out there? what about it won you over?


I was driving a 2007 Chevy Cobalt before which was technically my mother's car (under her name) but I was the one who always drove it. Since I heard the Cruze replaced the Cobalt I decided to get it.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Absolutely would. However, would not date guy with expensive car who thinks i should be impressed by it.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

My late husband couldn't even drive (severe Tourette's syndrome.) 

My current husband doesn't have a car.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Cars bore me.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

nubly said:


> **** no. My panties only come off if you're driving at least an $80k car.


Do your panties distinguish between a man who wrote a valid $80,000 check vs the dude who needs a fast car to outrun the repo man?

I'd prefer to know about his ownership of stocks, bonds, real estate, and other assets.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Cletis said:


> If someone is so shallow that they won't date anyone who doesn't drive an expensive car then they aren't worth dating.


Girls who want a $200,000 Tesla had best have DD boobs to go with it and an itty bitty waist. True love in shallow land!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Pogowiff said:


> There are a certain demographic of girls that will not date any men who doesn't drive a car that is at least $30K or $40K or above. Anything below that, it makes them look bad when they sit on the passenger seat. My sister is one of these girls. Every guy she dated, they either have a Mercedes, Audi or BMW. A Lexus is a maybe if she is between relationships and is looking for a temp guy.


Some women like euro cars.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

I guess, if she is into dating cars instead of you. 

Seriously though, I think most women are fine as long as the car is clean and safe.


----------



## Typhoid Mary (Apr 28, 2017)

Calix64 said:


> I was wondering if the women here would date a guy who doesn't have an expensive car or a car with all the best features.


Absolutely. In fact, I would be embarrassed getting into an expensive car. To me a car is a means to an end. It's a horrible investment, so why anyone would buy an expensive car is beyond me. Obviously it's an ego thing. Right there I'm put off. And beaters are charming IMO.

Whenever I see one of those low rider douchebag sports cars, I roll my eyes and think _tosser_.

(apologies to anyone here who drives one of those lol)


----------



## ShySouth (Jul 30, 2015)

I married a man who didn't have a car. If she's only dating you because of your car, don't expect any deep emotions. Except maybe for your car.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Better save up for that Ferrari.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

nubly said:


> **** no. My panties only come off if you're driving at least an $80k car.


Oh, you're so easy. You should demand he drive a $200,000 Tesla, which comes standard with a smug sense of moral superiority. Faster than anything from Italy + we know he surely hugged a tree before his drive.

Now for the serious answer: who wants some shallow gold digger who apparently determines the amount of gold she may mine by the value of your vehicle?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> Now for the serious answer: who wants some shallow gold digger who apparently determines the amount of gold she may mine by the value of your vehicle?


Reckon this bad hombre likes gold diggers.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I notice rich guys always a hot wife. When I go to the boat launch there's always dudes that have exspensive boat with a hot wife.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Iced said:


> Since when is a Camaro, Mercedes or Lexus an expensive car?


Since 99%+ of the people reading this lack the ability to write a valid check for the purchase of a Lexus! Lexus is Toyota's premium brand, deemed to good too wear the mere Toyota name and the "relentless pursuit of perfection" doesn't come cheap.

I suppose it's "cheap" compared to Italian super cars, but it's expensive by normal standards.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

nubly said:


> Reckon this bad hombre likes gold diggers.


I despise gold diggers.

And gold diggers don't like me, as I'd kick their greedy a** to the curb. I would never want to be with someone who values me for my net worth, just as I do not value others based on their net worth. There are poor people I like and there are rich people I can't stand.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

**Ive been carless for nearly 4 years. Any car would be nice in my case. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

